# take 30 seconds and ''like this picture please''



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

no.

10 char


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

you made an account on here just to advertise your picture for a contest?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I say we all report it as spam to FaceBook ....:laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

slyder said:


> I say we all report it as spam to FaceBook ....:laugh:


Hahaha! That's a great idea Slyder!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's not even a great picture


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> It's not even a great picture


This the angle sucks, trick sucks, and in fact you suck.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

This one is way better than yours :laugh:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

reported to facebook police


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

nah, I voted for this one instead


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

it a sweet pick but the light in the back makes it look photo shopped just for the heads up really tho nice shot


----------

